# Taliban Control of Afghanistan Districts



## longknife (Sep 10, 2018)

*What in the hell are we still doing there? C’mon, Mister President, I support you in everything else you are doing for this country. Why the hell don’t you just get us the hell out of there?*


*I know this a New York Times piece, but it jives with everything else I’ve been reading on the internet.*

_Today, The New York Times published an article titled “How the U.S. Government Misleads the Public on Afghanistan.” FDD’s Long War Journal data on Taliban controlled and contested districts is compared to US military data. The side-by side comparison is striking. LWJ has long argued that the US military has provided a Pollyannish, best-case scenario of Taliban controlled & contested districts that downplays the Taliban’s territorial influence. _

_The NYT article also points out several areas where the US government is exaggerating and misleading the public on Afghanistan. For instance, the the report looks at Afghan and Taliban force strengths, and how they are perceived by the US military and the Afghan government. The article finishes with a side-by-side comparison of US military statements vs NYT reporting about the Taliban’s incursion into Ghazni that is wildly unflattering. LWJ noted from the beginning of the Ghazni attack up until the end that the US military was issuing statements that did not comport to the reality on the ground._


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 11, 2018)

The Americans lost 3,000 killed, and the Soviets 30,000, because America's goal is to fight terrorists without leaving the fortifications, and the Soviet Union-control of the entire territory, the establishment of a friendly government and the development of the entire Afghan state, and not just the war. (Similar to the Vietnam War of the USA) 

 Compare: 

 According to the BBC, 2018 , the Taliban controls 4 percent of the territory and "actively operates" in 66 percent of the territory. Total = 70 percent. 
It should be noted that the Taliban does not have military support from world powers.
 Americans actively use the airspace of Russia for the delivery of goods. 
 If the Americans leave Afghanistan, the Taliban will seize power.
 The Americans did not build factories, hospitals or theaters, but the traffic of drugs from Afghanistan grew 50 times! 

 During the presence of Soviet troops in 1988, the Soviets controlled 90 percent of the territory.
 At the same time, the Mujahideen had active military support from the countries of Europe, America and even China. 
After the departure of the Soviets, the established power lasted several years. 
Military and civilian facilities were built, which are now used by Americans.

 Here are 10 myths about the Soviet presence.
10 myths about Afghanistan


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 11, 2018)

What would be the point of our military if we ever stopped fighting the impoverished sand people of the Middle East?


----------

